# Virgin American Airlines



## MrFSS

VIRGIN AMERICA UP, UP AND AWAY

New low-cost airline to fly from SFO to New York and L.A. -- Burlingame-based company plans to expand service quickly.

Full story *HERE*.

Virgin America will offer introductory fares on four routes:

SFO to JFK flights start Aug. 8

Coach $139

First class $389

JetBlue coach $209*

*Starting price for flights on the same day

SFO to LAX flights start Aug. 8

Coach $44

First class $149

Southwest coach $49*

*Flight on same day from Oakland to LAX

SFO to Dulles flights start Sept. 26

Fares to be announced

SFO to Las Vegas flights start Oct. 10

Fares: $44 coach, $149 first class

Source: Virgin America


----------



## PRR 60

Virgin America aims to be a major comparator to JetBlue. The in-flight amenities are amazing from on-demand multiple program entertainment at every seat (including live TV channels), actual 110v power at every seat, order on-demand meals, even mood lighting.

Virgin America is partly owned by the UK's Virgin Group (owner of Virgin Atlantic). This ownership was and to some extent continues to be an impediment to final DOT approval for operation. US law prohibits any substantive international ownership of airlines with domestic routes. DOT initially rejected VA, but subsequent changes and concessions brought about preliminary approval last March.

To check out some of the features offered by Virgin America (in that uniquely Virgin style), head HERE.


----------



## GG-1

PRR 60 said:


> To check out some of the features offered by Virgin America (in that uniquely Virgin style), head HERE.


Unfortunately here doesn't provide their routing, by elimination I see they don't come here, nice prices though.


----------



## AmtrakFan

They look like a nice carrier. Remeber that orginally they wanted to have more foreign ownership than what was allowed, so they had to pluck Don Carty out of retirement and not use there first choice which was Fred Reid, but was allowed to stay for 6 Months though.


----------

